# Has He Touched You Today?



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

33 THINGS THE HOLY SPIRIT DOES

1. He helps us (Rom. 8:26)
2. He guides us (John 16:13)
3. He teaches us (John 14:26)
4. He speaks (Rev. 2:7)
5. He reveals (Cor. 2:10)
6. He instructs (Acts 8:29)
7. He testifies of Jesus (John 15:26)
8. He comforts us (Acts 9:31)
9. He calls us (Acts 13:2)
10. He fills us (Acts 4:31)
11. He strengthens us (Eph. 3:16)
12. He prays for us (Rom. 8:26)
13. He prophesies through us (2 Pet. 1:21)
14. He bears witness to the truth (Rom. 9:1)
15. He brings joy (1 Thess. 1:6)
16. He brings freedom (2 Cor. 3:17)
17. He helps us to obey (1 Pet. 1:22)
18. He calls for Jesus' return (Rev. 22:17)
19. He transforms us (2 Cor. 3:18)
20. He lives in us (1 Cor 3:16)
21. He frees us (Rom. 8:2)
22. He renews us (Titus 3:5)
23. He produces fruit in us (Gal. 5: 22-23)
24. He gives gifts (1Cor. 12:8-10)
25. He leads us (Rom. 8:14)
26. He convicts (john 16:8)
27. He sanctifies us (2 Thess. 2:13)
28. He empowers us (Acts 1:8)
29. He unites us (Eph. 4:3-4)
30. He seals us (Eph. 1:13)
31. He give us access to the Father (Eph. 2:18)
32. He enables us to wait (Gal. 5:5)
33. He cast out demons (Matt. 12:28)


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Busy spirit hugh...


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Jehovah' holy spirit can do anything He wants it to do.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Spirit.. The root word for "inspiration"...


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

The bible was inspired by Holy Spirit.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Amen..


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

2 Timothy 3:16-17 (KJV)

16 All scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness:​
17 That the man of God may be perfect, throughly furnished unto all good works.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

2 Timothy 3:16

Viewing the King James Version. Click to switch to 1611 King James Version of 2 Timothy 3:16.

All scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness:

This inspiration was given through God' Holy Spirit.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

The Holy Spirit is God Almighty.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

De 6:4 4â€¯â€œListen, O Israel: Jehovah our God is one Jehovah. 
One God, not three wrapped into one.


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

Then God said, "*Let Us make man in Our image, according to Our likeness*; and let them rule over the fish of the sea and over the birds of the sky and over the cattle and over all the earth, and over every creeping thing that creeps on the earth." 27 God created man in His own image, in the image of God He created him; male and female He created them.

:* "Let us go down, and there confound their language"*

It seems God had company ,or a mouse in his pocket


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Jehovah and Jesus combined make us. Again 2 personages. Jesus was His masterworker.


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

*There is only one God who is eternally manifesting Himself in three persons, the Father, Son and Holy Spirit.*

John 2:22 â€œWho is a liar but he that denieth that Jesus is the Christ? He is antichrist, that denieth the Father and the Son.
(23) Whosoever denieth the Son, the same hath not the Father: (but) he that acknowledgeth the Son hath the Father also.
(24) Let that therefore abide in you, which ye have heard from the beginning. If that which ye have heard from the beginning shall remain in you, ye also shall continue in the Son, and in the 
*
One God* verses
*Isaiah 43:10*, "You are My witnesses, declares the Lord, And My servant whom I have chosen, in order that you may know and believe Me, and understand that I am He. Before Me there was no God formed, and there will b*e none after Me."
Isaiah 44:6*, "Thus says the Lord, the King of Israel and his Redeemer, the Lord of hosts: "I am the first and I am the last, and there is no God besides Me."
*Isaiah 448*:, "Do not tremble and do not be afraid; have I not long since announced it to you and declared it? And you are My witnesses. Is there any God besides Me, or is there any other Rock? I know of none."
*Isaiah 45:5*, "I am the Lord, and there is no other; besides Me there is no God."
*God manifested in 3 distinct personages*
16After being baptized,* Jesus* came up immediately from the water; and behold, the heavens were opened, and he saw the *Spirit of God descending* as a dove and lighting on Him, 17and behold, a voice out of the heavens said, "*This is My beloved Son*, in whom I am well-pleased
*Matt. 28:19*, "Go therefore and make disciples of all the nations, baptizing them in the name of *the Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit,*"


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Jesus is the Christ. Jehovah is God.

The scriptures you cite make my point. Isaiah 43:10 There was no god before Jehovah, he existed before anything. He created Jesus, the firstborn.

Isaiah 44:8 One God. not 3

Isaiah 45:5 besides me there is no God. absolutely right. The confusion here lies in the fact that bibles took God's name Jehovah out and inserted Lord, which can also refer to Jesus.

I believe you are referring to Matthew in the scripture about Jesus baptism. You yourself have highlighted MY BELOVED SON. Absolutely right. Jesus is God's son. Jehovah also said he was pleased with Jesus. He did not say this is ME in whom I am well pleased.

Matt. 28:19 We take this scripture very seriously. This is not a suggestion, it is a command that we do our best to do at every opportunity. Baptise in the name of the Father (1 entity), the son (second entity), and holy spirit (third entity). Absolutely. But they are not one in the same.

The fact is we will just have to disagree. To me, the scriptures are very clear, Jesus is the son of God, but he is not God. Jesus even said that his Father was greater than him. To me it does not get any clearer.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

This is interesting. In Aramaic, Jesus is Yeshua.

From the Aramaic Bible in plain English:
! Corinthians 12:3 Because I inform you of this: there is no man who speaks by The Spirit of God and says, â€œYeshua is damnedâ€, neither can a man say, *â€œYeshua is THE LORD JEHOVAHâ€*, except by The Spirit of Holiness.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

copy and past but about as clear as I can explain it..

You and I live in a three-dimensional world. All physical objects have a certain height, width, and depth. One person can look like someone else, or behave like someone else, or even sound like someone else. But a person cannot actually be the same as another person. They are distinct individuals. God, however, lives without the limitations of a three-dimensional universe. He is spirit. And he is infinitely more complex than we are.
That is why Jesus the Son can be different from the Father. And, yet the same.
The Bible clearly speaks of: God the Son, God the Father, and God the Holy Spirit. But emphasizes that there is only ONE God.
If we were to use math, it would not be, 1+1+1=3. It would be 1x1x1=1. God is a triune God.
Thus the term: "Tri" meaning three, and "Unity" meaning one, Tri+Unity = Trinity. It is a way of acknowledging what the Bible reveals to us about God, that God is yet three "Persons" who have the same essence of deity. Some have tried to give human illustrations for the Trinity, such as H2O being water, ice and steam (all different forms, but all are H2O). Another illustration is an egg having a shell, egg yolk and egg white, but this egg illustration shows that there would be "parts" to God, which isn't the case.
God the Son (Jesus) is fully, completely God. God the Father is fully, completely God. And God the Holy Spirit is fully, completely God. Yet there is only one God. In our world, with our limited human experience, it's tough to understand the Trinity. But from the beginning we see God this way in Scripture. Notice the plural pronouns "us" and "our" in Genesis 1:26 -- Then God said, "Let us make man in our image, in our likeness, and let them rule over the fish of the sea and the birds of the air, over the livestock, over all the earth, and over all the creatures that move along the ground."
Though not a complete list, here is some other Scripture that shows God is one, in Trinity:


"Hear, O Israel! The LORD is our God, the LORD is one!" (Deut. 6:4)
"I am the LORD, and there is no other; Besides Me there is no God." (Isa. 45:5)
There is no God but one. (1Cor. 8:4)
And after being baptized, Jesus went up immediately from the water; and behold, the heavens were opened, and he saw the Spirit of God descending as a dove, and coming upon Him, and behold, a voice out of the heavens, saying, "This is My beloved Son, in whom I am well-pleased." (Matt. 3:16-17)
"Go therefore and make disciples of all the nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit." (Matt. 28:19)
Jesus said: "I and the Father are one." (John 10:30)
"He who has seen Me has seen the Father." (John 14:9)
"He who beholds Me beholds the One who sent Me." (John 12:45)
If anyone does not have the Spirit of Christ, he does not belong to Him. (Rom. 8:9)
"Joseph, son of David, do not be afraid to take Mary as your wife; for that which has been conceived in her is of the Holy Spirit." (Matt. 1:20)
And the angel answered and said to her [Mary], "The Holy Spirit will come upon you, and the power of the Most High will overshadow you; and for that reason the holy offspring shall be called the Son of God." (Luke 1:35)
[Jesus speaking to His disciples] "And I will ask the Father, and He will give you another Helper, that He may be with you forever; the Spirit of truth, whom the world cannot receive, because it does not behold Him or know Him, but you know Him because He abides with you, and will be in you." ... "If anyone loves Me, he will keep My word; and My Father will love him, and We will come to him, and make Our abode with him." (John 14:16-17, 23)


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Jesus is God, not saying Jesus is the Father b/c Jesus is NOT the person of the Father, yet He is equal to the Father BY NATURE. In other words, Jesus is God BY NATURE, as are the Father and the Holy Spirit. Also, Jesus is both God BY NATURE and manâ€¦He is both true God AND true man. 

Having said that, some of those who do not believe in the Trinity use John 14:28 â€¦"my Father is greater than I." as an indication that Jesus can not be God. If Jesus is equal to the Father, as the Trinity definition states, then why did Jesus say His Father was "greater" than He? The answer is simple, complex, yet simple! Jesus spoke these words after He humbled Himself and became a servant (Phil. 2:5-8) Furthermore, the word "greater" refers to OFFICE or POSITION and not NATURE! God is God b/c of His NATURE (Gal. 4:8). Jesus is saying in John 14:28 that His Father has a "greater" OFFICE or POSITION than He does. This is how the word "greater" is used as clearly seen in Gen. 41:40. I will not quote that scripture to save time, but basically it says that Pharaoh put Joseph in charge of his palace, and all his people should submit to his orders. Only by OFFICE or POSITION was Joseph GREATER than Pharaoh, but not by NATURE. Likewise, the POTUS is GREATER than we are, as far as OFFICE or POSITION, but certainly not by NATURE!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Most excellent.. most excellent..


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Seeker said:


> Most excellent.. most excellent..


Not bad yourself Seeker! Amazing what a few hours of fishing and delving into the Word can do!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Thank you & Amen.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Great replies. One way I've viewed the trinity in the past was I am the husband to my wife. I am also the brother to my siblings. I am also the son of my parents. Yet I can only be the husband to my wife and not the others. I can only be a brother to my siblings and the the others and I can only be a son to my parents and not the others. Yet I am one person, but different to different people. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

The Spirit himself bears witness with our spirit that we are children of God, and if children, then heirsâ€”heirs of God and fellow heirs with Christ, provided we suffer with him in order that we may also be glorified with him.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Amen Seeker!!! Unfortunately some think they are listening to the "true" Holy Spirit but lest we forget, opt he battle is spiritual warfare and many demonic forces and easily trick some people. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Seeker said:


> The Spirit himself bears witness with our spirit that we are children of God, and if children, then heirsâ€"heirs of God and fellow heirs with Christ, provided we suffer with him in order that we may also be glorified with him.


Amen, God know what is in our hearts no matter what some people think.


----------

